# Playing FLAC albums without constantly hitting "next track"



## RAJBCPA (Jul 31, 2021)

Well, we went on a road trip last week and I used the Windows PC in the car for audio playback. It was nice sounding the whole way...

The really annoying problem, however, is constantly having to hit buttons on the PC.

I took a look at some free Windows10 programs that combine tracks in an album. I downloaded two, I can't get them to combine files within an album using FLAC or anything else???


----------



## Gadget (Sep 23, 2012)

RAJBCPA said:


> I took a look at some free Windows10 programs that combine tracks in an album. I downloaded two, I can't get them to combine files within an album using FLAC or anything else???


I'd work around the issue instead.
I use Foobar 2000 for audio playback under Windows (there's an Android client also) - this can generate playlists, play all or random tracks in a playlist etc...and its free.
As an aside, it can convert "albums" to individual tracks using the m3u. Its possible it may also be able to do the reverse...
No affiliation, just been happily using it for the last 15+years-odd.


----------

